# PTOE Exam



## Trey T. (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello all,

I recently just took the PTOE exam for October 2020. It was more challenging than what I originally thought and as always missed a couple that I knew I should have gotten off the bat. For those that have previously taken it, I was curious what is the pass percentage needed in order to pass the exam? I know it varies by when you have taken it, but a rough number would help if anyone that has taken it could provide that.

Thanks!


----------



## Green0603 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey Trey,

I just took it as well. The other threads for the past exams somewhat provide the info you're looking for:

June 2019 - High Score = 83%. Average Score = 68%
Oct 2019 - High Score = 86%. Average Score = 68%. 102 candidates, 80 passed
June 2020 - Passing Percentage = 62%


----------



## Trey T. (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for the info! Do you think the average score is reflective of the amount of questions needed to pass the exam? I suspect in June 2020 only 62% (93 correct) were needed to pass


----------



## Green0603 (Nov 3, 2020)

No prob! 
I would suspect that as well, but can't confirm. FWIW, the ITE Practice Exam considers a 70% or better to be passing, so that's somewhat in line with the actual exam average scores in the 60% range.


----------



## H Whitmore (Nov 12, 2020)

Has anyone gotten their PTP exam results from Oct 2020?


----------



## Trey T. (Nov 12, 2020)

I wouldn't think PTP, PTOE, or RSP exam results would come out for maybe another week or two


----------



## Trey T. (Nov 20, 2020)

Green0603 said:


> No prob!
> I would suspect that as well, but can't confirm. FWIW, the ITE Practice Exam considers a 70% or better to be passing, so that's somewhat in line with the actual exam average scores in the 60% range.


Looks like exam notification was emailed a few minutes ago!


----------



## yay! (Nov 20, 2020)

I received email notification today that I passed. No score information though.


----------



## Maggie L. (Nov 20, 2020)

Trey T. said:


> Looks like exam notification was emailed a few minutes ago!


Yes. I got my pass notification. But the email doesn't have score information.


----------



## Trey T. (Nov 20, 2020)

Same here. Congrats yall!


----------



## Green0603 (Nov 20, 2020)

Also passed. The email says "You will receive a letter with your specific exam details within the next few weeks," so maybe that will include score information.


----------



## maggie_lin (Nov 20, 2020)

Green0603 said:


> Also passed. The email says "You will receive a letter with your specific exam details within the next few weeks," so maybe that will include score information.


Congrats!!


----------



## maggie_lin (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh, and I just noticed that the email says my certificate will expire 11/16/2020.


----------



## Trey T. (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like the website has already been updated for those certified

https://ecommerce.ite.org/imis/iCommerce/ITE/Certification.aspx


----------



## Bigdogg (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi all,

Sitting for my PTOE exam next month. I'm currently going through the ITE PTOE refresher course, there doesn't seem to be much guidance on how to study outside of this. Is there anything that you wish you would have studied or read up on outside of this, that you think would have helped during the test? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trey T. (Jan 12, 2021)

Bigdogg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sitting for my PTOE exam next month. I'm currently going through the ITE PTOE refresher course, there doesn't seem to be much guidance on how to study outside of this. Is there anything that you wish you would have studied or read up on outside of this, that you think would have helped during the test?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This was from another post. Pretty helpful. The quantitative questions were really straightforward. If you are pretty familiar with MUTCD, Green Book, and HCM you should be good:

Took the exam last month, it wasn't super hard, but it was challenging as it needs more memorization than the PE. 

Studied 3 days for it, did two ITE prep modules a day, Company paid for them, totally worth it if you are a lazy procrastinator like myself.

My tips:

1) Practice with the calculator, I bought mine the day before, and I would have been screwed if I didn't familiarize and set it up before the exam

2) If they give you a mini-dry erase board, make a big fuss about it and ask for paper and pencil (I did, I got them)

3) If you are completely clueless, don't spend more than 30 seconds on a question, skip and come back later

4) morning and afternoon sessions have the same mix of questions

5) Memorize or know by hearth the following (if you don't know the acronyms... you are not ready!): 

PHF = Hourly Volume / (4 x Peak 15 mins Volume)

TAPER LENGTH L = WS^2 (for s&lt;40) L = WS (for s&gt; 45)

Merging Taper = L, Shifting Taper = L/2

PRT = 2.5 seconds

Maximum grades according to design speed (70 mph - 5%, 30 mph 7 to 12%)

Driver eye height 3.5 ft, object height 2 ft

MAximum superelevation 12% (8% if snow/ice)

Road Functional Classification: Principal Arterial, Minor Arterial, Major Collector, Minor Collector, Local 

Definition of negligence and RSA

Shall is mandatory - standard, Should is advisory - guidance, May is permissive - option

Sign colors (VERY IMPORTANT!) and type (regulatory, warning, guide, information)

Speed limits are 5 mph within 85th percentile of FFS

Difference and meaning between TMS and SMS

Average walking speed is 3.5 ft/s

Urban areas with more than 50k population must have a transportation planning process, areas with 200k are TMAs

LRTP, TIP, and 4 steps model (Generation, Distribution, Mode, Assignment)

Relationship among Flow, Speed, Density and their reciprocals (Headway, TT, Spacing)

Under base conditions freeway capacity is 2,250-2,400 veh/hr/lane

Incident impact on highway capacity

Transportation Demand Management strategies

Walking phase should be at least 7 seconds, but may be reduce to 4 in special cases

Dilemma zone, signal preemption, TSP

Work Zone duration and timing (long term &gt; 3 days, intermediate 1-3 days, Short 1-12 hours) 

Good luck!


----------



## Bigdogg (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you very much! I just want to point out for others reading this, that the formula for taper length for speeds 40mph and less is L=(Ws^2)/60


----------



## Trey T. (Jan 14, 2021)

Bigdogg said:


> Thank you very much! I just want to point out for others reading this, that the formula for taper length for speeds 40mph and less is L=(Ws^2)/60


Good catch. All I did was copy and paste HA


----------



## Trey T. (Jan 27, 2021)

Curious...did anyone receive results that were mentioned when they emailed the Pass Notification?


----------



## Tmar1no (Mar 25, 2021)

Does anyone know when the results for the February 2021 testing period will be released?


----------



## Bigdogg (Mar 31, 2021)

No idea haven't heard/seen anything but equally as curious. I think I took it about 6 weeks ago at this point.


----------



## ML000577 (Apr 2, 2021)

Tmar1no said:


> Does anyone know when the results for the February 2021 testing period will be released?


Yes, didn't get the results yet. Its been a while I took the PTOE exam for Feb 2021. I believe this time they are taking much time to notify us.


----------



## Trey T. (Apr 2, 2021)

ML000577 said:


> Yes, didn't get the results yet. Its been a while I took the PTOE exam for Feb 2021. I believe this time they are taking much time to notify us.


When I took the RSP1 and PTOE exams they released the results to everyone at the same time. I got mine after 5 weeks (took it next to last week in October). I bet they will release next week


----------



## mpat57 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey, I just got an email with my results notice from the Feb 2021 PTOE exam period, best of luck all!


----------



## Bigdogg (Apr 7, 2021)

Same here! Hope for good results for everyone!


----------



## Tmar1no (Apr 7, 2021)

Just received mine also, hope everyone is adding letters behind their name.


----------



## washingtondc (Apr 9, 2021)

What references are best to review to answer the dominantly qualitative questions on the PTOE. The ITE Review Course Modules and practice exam are largely quantitative and I think ITE could improve this by providing more qualitative question reviews. I don't think this exam is as easy as some presume to be. I find the current ITE materials insufficient, but will agree they provide good reference materials. Seismic Exam for California Civil Engineering PE review courses provide sample qualitative questions. Many know that if they can answer the qualitative questions, then they can pass that exam. My thoughts. I have already gone over most of the quantitative stuff already.


----------



## washingtondc (Apr 9, 2021)

Bigdogg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sitting for my PTOE exam next month. I'm currently going through the ITE PTOE refresher course, there doesn't seem to be much guidance on how to study outside of this. Is there anything that you wish you would have studied or read up on outside of this, that you think would have helped during the test?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I totally agree. I suspected that during my 2nd attempt at the PTOE Exam this past February. The qualitative questions are quite tricky. Unlike IMSA Course Exams with more straight forward questions, this one has more tricky questions. I found the morning half to be quite mentally exhausting. I think ITE could do a better job with more pertaining to the qualitative portions. The quantitative portions which seem to be covered in their review course modules 1-6 seems more pertaining towards traffic engineering mathematics/mechanics based fundamentals and they only take up like 30-40% of the entire exam!!!


----------



## washingtondc (Apr 14, 2021)

My question is how to better prepare for the qualitative portions of this exam!!!!!


----------



## washingtondc (Apr 14, 2021)

I called ITE, and they are not very helpful.


----------



## Snooperzan (Jun 12, 2021)

I take the exam in about 3 weeks and am on the fence about going through the modules. I felt pretty good after taking the practice exam but after reading comments here I’m unsure. I am strong in traffic signals and the MUTCD but not as much the HCM and our agency doesn’t use the Greenbook. For those of you who did the modules, how long did it take to complete each module? I’m also thinking at this point I should wait and if I don’t pass, purchase the modules at the 90 days out mark so I can get the most out of them before the second exam. Any other tips or suggestions on how to prepare? I work for a state DOT so I’m not as “in the weeds” with details as consultants. My practical experience is also somewhat limited (ex. minimal street / multimodal design experience).


----------



## That_Binks_Dirty (Nov 29, 2021)

This is a very weird test, i have now taken it twice, failing both times and i consider myself a very good traffic operations engineer. 17 yrs experience. As many people are saying here, the qualitative questions are very tricky....the choices are all similar so it can be very difficult if you are more quantitively oriented person. If somebody have a reference material on this part, please suggest here. I will be taking it for the 3rd time and if i don't pass it, i will just let it go.
The refresher course does not really help for sure.


----------

